# Alaskan wolf



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Did this one awhile back, love working with these guys! Altered the form to the pose my client wanted and did an open mouth complete cast on it as well.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Very nice mount! One of the best I have seen in a while.


----------



## ShawnH. (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome mount!!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking mount .


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

wow!!!! nice


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

Amazing


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

That my friend is top notch work! AWESOME!!


----------



## lakeboy1971 (Dec 5, 2010)

Beautiful Work!!


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

Super mount -- top of the line!!!!!

HortonWildman


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

wow sucker looks like he is breathing!


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Spectacular mount...!


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

amazing work...


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

That is an outstanding mount! May I ask how much something like that would cost? If I get a tag and shoot a wolf this year I would like to get a FB mount and a local taxi said it would cost me around something like $1500.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

This one with open mouth and all the alters was 2600, and that is with the simple rock ledge. My wolves start at 1800.00, that's a closed mouth and if I don't have any major alters to the form. 1500 is pretty cheap for the work that goes into them. This was a smaller wolf, larger ones are going to be more.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks again for all the comments guys!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Very nice, Matt:thumbs_up


----------



## rtm3592 (Dec 10, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

You sir,are a damn good taxidermist,when mounts look like that,you don't mind paying the price that goes along with work like that.Not too many capture the right look on wolves.That looks right to me!


----------



## hogslayr (Sep 27, 2011)

very nice work..wow


----------



## brian g (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

wow


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Great work


----------

